# Jon Boat Conversion



## bcritch (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm almost complete on my Jon Boat Conversion. The only thing that I have left to do is mount the 2 seats. I should have the last seat and bracket in a few days. Please let me know your thoughts and any question you might have on this project. it took my about 2 days to complete.

Gallery: https://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/bcritch3/Jon%20Boat%20Conversion/

Slide Show: https://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/bcritch3/Jon%20Boat%20Conversion/?action=view&current=e6a487e6.pbw


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 24, 2008)

GOOD JOB! HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING? RUN INTO ANY SNAGS?


----------



## bcritch (Apr 24, 2008)

Johnny5 said:


> GOOD JOB! HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING? RUN INTO ANY SNAGS?




Thanks! It took me about 8-10 hours to complete plus a few trips to the Home Depot and the local Marine Supply store.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG nice. i was tryin to find a way to structure my decking and now u have this! haha. have u taken it out yet? if so how is it if u stand on it?


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice man! I saw this post this morning, but I was in hell and hell does not allow photobucket links.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

Great job! 8)


----------



## bcritch (Apr 25, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> OMG nice. i was tryin to find a way to structure my decking and now u have this! haha. have u taken it out yet? if so how is it if u stand on it?



The front is a little heavy. I fished with another member on Wednesday and I did notice with both of us in the boat and him in the front on the deck that the front was a little lower than the back but there was still plenty of distance from the deck to the waterline. The deck is definitly strong enough to stand on it with no problem. I was out by myself last night and and it worked great. It's nice having the deck to lay your gear and rods down without tripping all over them. I did struggle a bit getting the boat back on the trailer by myself. I'm used to just lifting the front end up on the back of my trailer and just cranking her in. For some reason when I placed the front end of my boat on the trailer it keep sliding off. I'm guessing due to the extra weight. I think I may have to get the trailer in the water now to level the boat off when I put it on the trailer.


----------



## bcritch (Apr 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> Very nice man! I saw this post this morning, but I was in hell and hell does not allow photobucket links.



Thanks Jim. I couldn't figure out how to setup a Gallery on this Forum so I had to try Photobucket. I'm not real smart with the gallery thing. It only took me about 2 hours to get them setup the way I wanted in Photobucket ](*,) :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Apr 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Great job! 8)



Thanks Waterwings


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice man! I saw this post this morning, but I was in hell and hell does not allow photobucket links.
> ...



Not a problem dude, I feel safer with your pictures on photobucket! :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 25, 2008)

do u think u could make a materials list?


----------



## bcritch (Apr 26, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> do u think u could make a materials list?



I'll put something together over the next few days.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 26, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > do u think u could make a materials list?
> ...



ok thanks.


----------



## kemical (Apr 29, 2008)

bcritch said:


> I'm almost complete on my Jon Boat Conversion. The only thing that I have left to do is mount the 2 seats. I should have the last seat and bracket in a few days. Please let me know your thoughts and any question you might have on this project. it took my about 2 days to complete.
> 
> Gallery: https://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/bcritch3/Jon%20Boat%20Conversion/
> 
> Slide Show: https://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s235/bcritch3/Jon%20Boat%20Conversion/?action=view&current=e6a487e6.pbw



What are your demesions on ur boat,, looks like a 1436??


----------



## bcritch (Apr 29, 2008)

kemical said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost complete on my Jon Boat Conversion. The only thing that I have left to do is mount the 2 seats. I should have the last seat and bracket in a few days. Please let me know your thoughts and any question you might have on this project. it took my about 2 days to complete.
> ...



1236


----------



## kemical (Apr 29, 2008)

bcritch said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> > bcritch said:
> ...



oh wow,, i have a 1232,, and i would think it would be pretty heavy and unstable if i do a conversion like yours,, lol ahh im just doing something simple,, ,ill just save some more money and buy a 1436..
heres my design..(future)


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

Perfect Kemical :beer:


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 29, 2008)

oh wow,, i have a 1232,, and i would think it would be pretty heavy and unstable if i do a conversion like yours,, lol ahh im just doing something simple,, ,ill just save some more money and buy a 1436..
heres my design..(future)



[/quote]

yea i got a 1436 lite. i want to do about all that in that pic... XD


----------



## caddyjosh (May 1, 2008)

good job man that looks great


----------



## FishingBuds (May 1, 2008)

bcritch, looks good. clean install on the carpet-hate to see it get dirty huh :lol:


----------



## bcritch (May 1, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> bcritch, looks good. clean install on the carpet-hate to see it get dirty huh :lol:



Thanks. Yeah I made Mr. Shamoo take his shoes off when we fished together last week so the carpet wouldn't get dirty :lol:


----------



## bcritch (May 1, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> good job man that looks great



If that is directed towards me then Thanks


----------



## bcritch (May 1, 2008)

Looks great Kemical, I like the layout


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

bcritch said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > bcritch, looks good. clean install on the carpet-hate to see it get dirty huh :lol:
> ...



:LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (May 15, 2008)

I added two pics with my new seats.


----------



## kemical (May 15, 2008)

where did ya get the seats they look extra comfty!!! doesnt look like average walmart ones!!


----------



## bcritch (May 15, 2008)

kemical said:


> where did ya get the seats they look extra comfty!!! doesnt look like average walmart ones!!



The white one is from a local Marine Supply Store and the grey one is from either Cabelas or Bass Pro.


----------



## Smitty244 (Jan 7, 2020)

Lowe 1436
Work in progress, sanded, painted, and front deck done so far. Not complete yet.


----------

